# Ferns



## RainySunday (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay, so this isn't so much a "feeding them" question, as a what if they eat it question.  From what I can tell, fiddlehead ferns are safe for goats, if they happen to eat them, right?  It's bracken ferns that are deadly/poisonous?  We have a bunch of fiddlehead on our property, and I wanted to make sure.


----------



## goodhors (Mar 6, 2011)

Not sure if fiddlehead is a fern name or just the growing stage of development!  You may want to check that out.  Locally, ferns are ONLY fiddleheads when they are starting growth, uncurling new leaves.  

Fiddleheads are a spring dish to eat around here, lots of benefits.  However I don't remember WHICH kind of fern that is, or if only edible at that early stage of growth.

You might want to find out the correct name of ferns varieties you have, give the Vet Office a call about each being poison or not to know for sure.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 6, 2011)

Most fiddleheads are picked from Ostrich ferns.  For humans, they are mildly poisonous raw but ok cooked, and need to be picked while still tightly rolled up.  I believe all mature ferns are poisonous.

That said, I have ferns that work their way into my pasture from the woods and the goats do eat them, with no ill effects.  As long as the goats are not starving, they generally won't eat enough of them to cause trouble.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah, thanks, that's good to know.  I will ask around!

Chelsea~


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 6, 2011)

I have LOADS of various fern types on my 6.5 acre property. Mahogany & Barnsley ferns mostly.  My goat will occassionally nibble on them, but prefer trees & veggies more than anything.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know too.  I asked, and ours are apparently Sword ferns...don't know if they have a more specific name.  They are super common in the Northwest, which is where we are.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

All ferns are poisonous at every stage of development except fiddlehead.  Most commonly used for fiddleheads are the ostrich fern.  Now...that information is regarding human consumption...and as it's been pointed out to me before - that don't mean much when it comes to goats.

I would just watch them...especially if they consume a lot of it....make sure that they have plenty of other available options.  Maybe check with a local breeder or vet and see if they have anything to say on the subject...


----------



## freemotion (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, I watch my goats, and if the field gets too low and only questionable plants are thriving, it is time to lock the goats up and scythe out the ferns (and pokeweed, here) and toss it out of the fence where they can't get it.  It is rare that I do this.  More common for me is pulling up azaelia (wild) that creeps in (very poisonous) and yew that sneaks in, also quite deadly in small amounts.  Yes, they will eat it and get sick.

There are also lots of plants on "poisonous" lists that are not harmful in small amount that I don't worry about....oak, cherry, black walnut, poke, ferns, etc.  Know your local plants and ask here if you can't get good info on them.  Someone here will know.


----------

